# mangrove snapper



## HOOKEM (May 21, 2008)

I fished the paradise hole Monday and did great with the reds and kings. However, the mangrove snapper wereeverywhere and couldnt bring in but one. Damn things were even comming right up to the boat. Anyone have any good ideas for catching these guys? :banghead


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

sometimes they just have lockjaw.....i allways chum a little and tip a small hook with squid.....have been catching a few on doa,s too....


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *HOOKEM (6/18/2008)*I fished the paradise hole Monday and did great with the reds and kings. However, the mangrove snapper everwhere and couldnt bring in but one. Damn things were even comming right up to the boat. Anyone have any good ideas for catching these guys? :banghead




Light line, smaller circle hooks, freeline a live shrimp or small pinfish to them. if they don't eat that, they gots the lockjaw.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Mangrove snappers hang out in the cover of the structure more than red snappers and other fish. They are also a little more skiddish than the other fish. So lighter/longer leader material may be in order.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Freeline a 2/0 hook buried in a chunk of squid. Your leader should be 20 pound mono.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

You can drop all the way down to 12 lb flouro and handle some decent black snapper. The circle hook keeps the line away from their teeth. Black snapper don't tend to take you into the coral like red snappers. The 12 lb leader is a last resort when they just refuse to eat.


----------



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

I use 20 lb flurocarbon leader say 3-4 feet tied to 20 lbmono main line with an albright knot. No swivel no lead. Small 3/0-4/0 circle hook buried in a chunk of fresh cut bait or in a live bait. Freeline on a spinning rod with bail open so bait will sink or swim naturally. Chum is always good to getem feedin.


----------



## HOOKEM (May 21, 2008)

thank you all for the great info..im going after these suckers again on sunday..with snapper limit of 2, hopefully this info will help to fill the cooler up.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

You will probably see us there too. Cool looking green lobster boat.


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

flourocarbon is the way to go the guys down south fish with 10 to 15 foot leaders and catch monster mangroves


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

> *HOOKEM (6/18/2008)*I fished the paradise hole Monday and did great with the reds and kings. However, the mangrove snapper wereeverywhere and couldnt bring in but one. Damn things were even comming right up to the boat. Anyone have any good ideas for catching these guys? :banghead


Ditto exactly what Wharf Rat said!


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wharf rat,

I have been trying some chumming lately and it seems to work well except once the remoras show up it is hard to freeline a bait past them. Any tricks to get by them? I know it is tempting to use them for chum especially after they shit all over the place but I would rather not kill a fish just because it is a nusiance.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

When the remoras crash the chum line you just have to put them in the boat. We have killed over forty of them in a day at the dutch banks. Eventually you will weed them out and can get back to catching fish. It is nasty business but you can throw them in your bait cooler to get them off the deck. The tip about using a longer leader was a good one. Buy the flourocarbon that comes in the large spools {p-line if you can find it, berkeley vanish if you can't}. Then you won't go broke making a 15 to 20 foot leader. Sometimes that really does make a difference.


----------

